# Taboo pick up



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

No its not 3 or 4 boxes of cigars LOL. Most os the time I don't post pics of what I get, but I went to Taboo online and bought a sampler of their cigars because I have been hearing good things about them. Well I like the way it came packaged so I decided to share with everybody. The cutter and lighter was free.

I also picked up a very nice 50 count humidor for $20 dollars for my overflow sticks LOL. No pics of it but trust me its nice!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice. Taboo puts out a great smoke at a great price. I know you will enjoy them. That special forces stick is one of a kind!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice frank!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That Costa Rica Maduro looks awfully tasty. I'm also hearing very good things about their stix. I'm going to check out there site. BTW, nice pick-up!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

sweet! i have never hear dof them, let me know how they smoke, esp the twist, i have always been interested in the multi wrapper cigars!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

cooljcadetman said:


> sweet! i have never hear dof them, let me know how they smoke, esp the twist, i have always been interested in the multi wrapper cigars!


Go to the cigar gallery, somebody just smoked a twist. In fact I think thats the name of the thread "Twist".


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome pickup! I smoked my first Taboo last weekend. Great little cigar. I need to pick up the sampler when I get paid friday!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pick-up - and cool freebies!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Way cool. You sold me. I need to check out their site.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got the same thing! I went there to pick up a couple Twists, since I heard some good things about them, and I saw that sampler and ordered it also. So far I surrendered and smoked one of the Twist Robustos I picked up, and it was awesome. The rest will have to wait a bit. I have a feeling they will get into my regular rotation very soon. And that little lighter was a complete surprise. Like I needed a new lighter, but that little triple is a nice piece of work (and you can't beat the price!)


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice pickup let us know how those Taboo's are smokin


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Going to have and get some now


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice sampler and cool freebies...


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I am going to have to order some.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the post...because it looks so nice, I just bought a sampler too!


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the post...because it looks so nice, I just tried to buy the sampler...but they are sold out!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice pick-up!!!:biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

marns45 said:


> Thanks for the post...because it looks so nice, I just tried to buy the sampler...but they are sold out!


Damn bro that sucks! Did they say when they would be stocked back up?


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Damn bro that sucks! Did they say when they would be stocked back up?


On the site it just says its for a limited time. Then when I went to check out it said no longer available...I was pretty excited to get them. Can't justify getting a box just to try them out, either space wise or financially so I'll just have to wait to see if they offer the sampler again


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey the guy is a new member here, ask him if he will do a sample or 5er for you.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sure Rob will have them again, soon. I called him today to find out when he was getting the SF Originals and placed an order. He's getting the Originals in the next week or so. 

I'm a huge fan of Taboo and their sticks are pretty damn tasty.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

You are making me drool here!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Go to the cigar gallery, somebody just smoked a twist. In fact I think thats the name of the thread "Twist".


http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/product/364/cat/3


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> You are making me drool here!


Damn, me too!


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I just got an email back from Taboo saying they have a few more of the sampler packs so just give them a call. I just ordered mine and can't wait to get it!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. You should start a new thread so everybody can catch it!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet pick up!! The Taboo cigars do look very tasty. Nice freebies too


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ordered another sampler, so they are back in stock. It seems they are getting a few orders from CL!

That sampler also has a very nice mini spanish cedar tray included. Very handy, and I will soon have two! What I will do with yet another triple jet lighter though, I do not really know. I wonder who will eventually own it.


----------



## TabooCigars (Jan 18, 2008)

*Sorry guys, I have not been on here in a while. I have been very busy! I promise to visit more often!
The Taboo Samplers are available. We also have a few of the HOT Taboo Twist Cigars available.
Here is a nice 20% OFF Coupon Code for you guys: 20pfix
It is good for 20% OFF any order of $40+ until 3/15/08.
I appreciate the interest in Taboo Cigars.
I will be back soon!
Have a wonderful weekend CL!
Thanks
Rob*


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice lookin smokes


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!


----------

